# hgh frag 176-191 & ghrp-6, 2, & grf 1-29



## stylus187 (Sep 9, 2010)

Going to start a protocol as follows, 100mcgs of ghrp-6 combined with 100mcgs of grf 1-29, early am. seperate pin with hgh frag 150mcgs. this will be shot one, even though im using two pins. 3 to 4 hrs later PWO 100mcgs ghrp-6, combined with 100mcgs of grf 1-29, this is shot number two. Pre bed time shot will be as follows, 100mcgs of ghrp-2 combined wth 100mcgs of grf1-29, seperate pin 150mcgs of hgh frag. The reason im throwing ghrp-2 in the mix is because ghrp-6 makes me a hungry monster at night, and personally I dont feel like fighting food cravings while im trying to sleep. I will post a PEP  journal  every 2 weeks to keep you guys updated with my experiment. stylus187


----------

